
Genetic and drug treatment protects both muscle and bone mass in mice in space - bookofjoe
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/09/08/910776985/drug-that-bulked-up-mice-in-space-might-someday-help-astronauts-make-long-voyage
======
bookofjoe
>Targeting myostatin/activin A protects against skeletal muscle and bone loss
during spaceflight

[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/09/01/2014716117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/09/01/2014716117)

